# Handschuhe: lieber etwas eng oder etwas zu weit?



## Sera (18. September 2011)

Hallo, 
stehe momentan vor der Wahl bei Handschuhen (Specialized BG Ridge), ob ich sie in L (etwas eng)  oder in XL (etwas weit) nehme.
Dachte eher die in L. Bei zu großen hätte ich bedenken, dass sie Falten bilden oä.
Was meint ihr?

Gruß
Sera


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2011)

Tja...zu weit ist doof. 
Zu kurz aber auch. 
Ich hatte auch schon welche, die nach dem ersten Waschen eingelaufen sind. Aber auch welche, die nach dem ersten Waschen weiter geworden sind.

Bei Handschuhen habe ich immer mindestens 30% Fehlkaufanteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (18. September 2011)

lieber passend.


----------



## Deleted 217672 (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

schwierig allemal. Aber letztlich fühle ich mich im Zweifelsfall in etwas zu großen Handschuhen wohler.
Ich hatte mal ein paar, das hat bei der Anprobe super gepasst. Aber auf dem Rad waren sie dann zu eng. Die Hand wird ja auf dem Lenker etwas in die Breite gedrückt. Da mein Handschuh sich nicht mitgedehnt hat, war das etwas unangenehm.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Supernova (18. September 2011)

Da hilft nur probieren und es kommt auch auf deine Vorlieben an und auch ein bisschen wo die Handschuhe zu groß sind.

Aber meist: 
zu groß-> Faltenwurf am Fingeransatz-> Es reibt und du bekomst trotzdem Schwielen
zu klein -> Handschuh drückt Hand in eine bestimmte Haltung und/oder verringert irgendwo die Blutzirkulation -> taube oder schmerzende Hände


----------



## Fabian93 (18. September 2011)

Handschuhe von ner anderen Firma anprobieren,die Größen fallen ja unterschiedlich aus.
Bedenk am besten auch,dass die Hände sich wohl genauso wie die Füße beim Sport verhalten:Sie werden was größer.


----------



## Markson (20. September 2011)

*Hey!

Check die größeren - wie gesagt, Gewicht auf den Flossen,
Wärmeausdehnung des Gewebes von Kohlenstoffeinheiten die wir ja nun mal sind - alles was einem die engen Griffelschützer nur mäßig erträglich macht.
Vor allem bei Kälte wirds echt unangenehm - da ischts schon was besser nen bisken Raum für Luft-Wärmepolster zu haben.

Bei Schuhen ähnlich...
*


----------



## Sera (20. September 2011)

Habe mich unterdessen auch für die Größeren entschieden. Hatte beide eine zeitlang an und und fand bei den Kleineren die Nähte vorne an den Fingerkuppen dann doch etwas unangenehm.
Danke für eure Tipps


----------

